# Any tips or opinions on pitts (pittosporum)?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Because it was calling to me, I bought a pittosporum--the bush kind that grows to only three feet or so (we have the tree kind that grows to 20 feet and makes a great, block-the-view-of-the-ugly-house-next-door tree). It looks like the perfect deciduous tree (not a pine), especially for 1:20.3, as it is about a foot tall at this stage (it's in a one gallon pot). Anyway, any thoughts or tips regarding care, where it likes to grow (shade, sun)?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Grow in full sun or partial shade. Full sun is best for eye-catching foliage. 
Protect from harsh winds. 
Plant in moist but well drained soil. 
Mulch during the winter months in an open garden situation. 

http://shrubs.suite101.com/article....are-fast-growing-broadleafed-evergreen-shrubs


----------

